# Веснянка и гопак



## Sti1 (22 Июл 2015)

Всем привет! Друзья, помогите найти ноты Шендерёва "Веснянка и Гопак", буду очень благодарен! Моя почта: [email protected] Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Sti1 (21 Авг 2015)

в верх


----------



## Sti1 (22 Авг 2015)

Эти ноты есть в сборнике "*Концертные пьесы для баяна*
Выпуск 39" Заранее благодарю!


----------



## ivanbayan77 (28 Май 2016)

<ul class="post_ul_list"><li> Друзья нужны ноты, помогите найти. моя почта ivan/[email protected]  </li><li>Г. ЩЕНДЕРЕВ. Два украинских танца «Веснянка» и «Гопак»</li></ul>


----------



## sakolia (29 Май 2016)

ivanbayan77 на почту не выходит отправить, может где ошибка закралась?


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (29 Май 2016)

ivanbayan77 (28.05.2016, 21:21) писал:
моя почта ivan/[email protected]  
sakolia (29.05.2016, 17:47) писал:


> на почту не выходит отправить


 Конечно, на такой адрес электронной почты ничего не может быть отправлено. ivan/[email protected]
Знак слэш (/) не может быть до знака @
А вот что там может быть - или вообще ничего (т.е. ivanchurilov77 как одно слово), или точка, или что-либо еще - знает только сам хозяин электронной почты.


----------



## sakolia (29 Май 2016)

GrigoryFainshtein спасибо, уже отправил - там точка)


----------

